

Direct3D 10/11 natively on Linux - albertzeyer
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=mesa_gallium3d_d3d11

======
albertzeyer
You should also read the mesa commit message which gives some more background
details:

[http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=92617aeac10...](http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=92617aeac109481258f0c3863d09c1b8903d438b)

